
The ultimate guide to bike-sharing and the future of “China to Global” exports - spenceryang
https://medium.com/@spenceryang/the-ultimate-guide-to-bike-sharing-and-the-future-of-china-to-global-exports-63ba741089ea
======
lxe
After just returning from China, I can vouch for the fact that they are not
exaggerating when they say the cities are literally being buried in bikes.
There are hundreds, if not thousands of bikes on almost every major
intersection and street corner. Some cities have 3-4 bike sharing companies
dumping bikes everywhere they can. It's very convenient for the users, but
only if you have some way to pay, which is very difficult for visitors without
a Chinese phone number or a source of WeChat funds.

~~~
solotronics
Just walk around where there are a ton of bikes and you will find one unlocked

------
anindha
Being able to leave your bike anywhere makes bike sharing so much more
compelling.

How does maintenance work with this model. Paris has had bike sharing for a
long time. The advantage of having the bikes in one location is if one bike
had an issue you could use another. Also maintenance crews had to only visit a
limited number of locations.

In 2-3 years time will the bikes deteriorate such that they will not be nice
to ride?

~~~
lionyo
Maintenance is not an issue if bike-sharing becomes a non-viable business.

One of the scam bike-sharing business models are to make money on deposits,
raise money from investors, and bounce.

So the Chinese government is looking at forcing these companies to place
deposits into reserve accounts, instead of letting them declare as revenue to
attract investors.

------
pc2g4d
"There are nine million bicycles in Beijing"

Song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHQG6-DojVw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHQG6-DojVw)

